# Mobile catering



## paul 830 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi, I just have a quick question, for those who run a mobile bbq smoking business for all kind of events do you cook your brisket the day/night before at home or get to your site real early?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 7, 2021)

You typically don't have access to the venue early enough for long cooks which necessitates cooking your brisket before hand. Even if you did have access, I would recommend pre-cooking for your piece of mind and convenience.


----------

